# Are cast iron weight plates heavier then rubber plates?



## Krazy81 (Aug 31, 2009)

Why do the cast 20kg cast iron plate seem heavier then the rubber ones at home.

Even the bar is really heavy at the gym. Should I invest in some cast iron plates?

When I stack 2x20kg for bench press at home its easier then the same weight in the gym. In the gym its difficult. Could it be because the bar is heavier in the gym?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Tut


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

olympic bar (if it is) in gym is 20kg


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah metal 20kg plates are heavier then rubber 20kg plates


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i think so .. it feels heavier lol maybe because they don't have grips as in the handle hole ting lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

bars in proper gyms are normally 20kg at least


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

but 20kg should be 20kg lol not right .


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

what weighs more, and ton of feathers? or a ton of coal?

my dad caught me out with that when i was little


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Brilliant thread :stupid:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Rubber is heavier than iron


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I hate rubber plates, At my gym they look they have been chewed by a dog. Cast iron definately feel heavier.


----------



## Krazy81 (Aug 31, 2009)

its diff got to be the bar then. I have a olypmic bar that is 5ft campared to the 7ft in the gym. But the a 7ft bar would be to big for my gym at home.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

why can't all of you just help the poor fella....lmao... :lol:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

It's the collars at the ends of the barbell, their heavy as fvck!! mg:


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think you should also take in to consideration the position of your bench at home and the position of the bench in the gym. This will no doubt make you think it's heavier.


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> why can't all of you just help the poor fella....lmao... :lol:


I did! i didnt take the pi$$


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Put the bar on the scales.

5' Olympic bar weighs 14kg.

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic_bars/bodypower_5_olympic_bar_/3205_p.html

7' Olympic bar weighs 20kg.

Things that are more difficult to handle always seem heavier than easier things of the same weight. That's part of what they do in strongman competitions, I believe, barrels etc.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I wonder how acurate they are when they manufacture them

Wonder if there stuff is calibrated to ukas spec http://www.ukas.org/

I expect i'm just chatting $hite again but do they calibrate competition weights?


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Your gym has both style of plates ? Pretty sure it does was it says on the tin (plate) :thumb:


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> I wonder how acurate they are when they manufacture them
> 
> Wonder if there stuff is calibrated to ukas spec http://www.ukas.org/
> 
> I expect i'm just chatting $hite again but do they calibrate competition weights?


Good comment !! Then again if youve gained x amount of lb's squatting etc arent you also helping with the weight resistance !! so for general BB not worth worrying about. But for a Olympic weight lifter they would have to be.. wouldnt they ???


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Maybe your gym has a giant magnet beneath the floor thus making the iron plates seem heavier:lol: :lol:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> Maybe your gym has a giant magnet beneath the floor thus making the iron plates seem heavier:lol: :lol:


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

My gym actually does have two different types of 20Kg plates that if you put on the scales, weigh slightly different amounts yet are supposed to both be 20Kg!


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

are you seriously asking if 20kg is the same weight as 20kg ?


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Krazy81 said:


> Why do the cast 20kg cast iron plate seem heavier then the rubber ones at home.


You've stumbled across one of the best kept secrets in the home and commercial fitness industry.

Rubber plates for home use are always under weight, so that you lift it easier and have to go out and buy more!

Commercial cast iron plates are always over weight so you struggle to lift them, think you're weaker and therefore go to the gym more.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Peter V said:


> You've stumbled across one of the best kept secrets in the home and commercial fitness industry.
> 
> Rubber plates for home use are always under weight, so that you lift it easier and have to go out and buy more!
> 
> Commercial cast iron plates are always over weight so you struggle to lift them, think you're weaker and therefore go to the gym more.


I bet you think nobody has been to the moon yet either :lol:


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Peter V said:


> You've stumbled across one of the best kept secrets in the home and commercial fitness industry.
> 
> Rubber plates for home use are always under weight, so that you lift it easier and have to go out and buy more!
> 
> Commercial cast iron plates are always over weight so you struggle to lift them, think you're weaker and therefore go to the gym more.


That was my little joke ^^^


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Nutz01 said:


> I wonder how acurate they are when they manufacture them
> 
> Wonder if there stuff is calibrated to ukas spec http://www.ukas.org/
> 
> I expect i'm just chatting $hite again but do they calibrate competition weights?


Most gym/home weights are lucky to be within 2-5% accurate I think.

Yes in competitions we use calibrated plates - they can cost over £500 for a pair of 20kg plates. That's also why you don't find them in many gyms!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

As already mentioned cheap cast iron plates vary quite alot, we used to weigh them and write the weight on the face of the plate in tipex,they ranged from 17kg to 22kg, thats a big differance and if you are squating,benching etc etc, it makes a big differance, not so much on the leg press though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Krazy81 said:


> Why do the cast 20kg cast iron plate seem heavier then the rubber ones at home.
> 
> Even the bar is really heavy at the gym. Should I invest in some cast iron plates?
> 
> When I stack 2x20kg for bench press at home its easier then the same weight in the gym. In the gym its difficult. * Could it be because the bar is heavier in the gym?*


Maybe, just maybe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

mind you, some of the plates in the gym i was at said 20kg, but on the scale went anywhere from 17.5kg to 21kg.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Which is heavier ....

a kg of feathers

or

a kg of lead

:confused1:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

My gyms dumbbells are about 1.5/2 kg heavier than it says on the side of them e.g. 22.5 kg dumbbell is 24/24.5 kg.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Its the same wi Rain .................its always heavier in Scotland :whistling:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Its the same wi Rain .................its always heavier in Scotland :whistling:


That would be all the fallout from the ginger headed people, HEAVY water

:lol:


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.eleikosport.se/weightlifting/product.asp?PageNumber=&Product_Id=226

Thats the weights we've got at my gym. According to the facilities manager they were not cheap lol. They are very good quality though.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

This thread has successfully reduced the collective iq of uk-muscle by 3%.

Yes 20kg of metal is heavier than 20kg of rubber.

Done.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I got some rubbers at home. Oddly, every friday and saturday night they get a little bit heavier!

WTF is that about?


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: this is my kind of thread...


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Chew said:


> http://www.eleikosport.se/weightlifting/product.asp?PageNumber=&Product_Id=226
> 
> Thats the weights we've got at my gym. According to the facilities manager they were not cheap lol. They are very good quality though.


Snap! I just love dropping a heavy bar from overhead:lol:


----------

